# Panoramic in PS4



## onesix (Nov 7, 2009)

Has anyone made a panoramic from scratch in PS?  If so what size did you use? I want to make a pano of all the guests that attended our Halloween party.  

Any guidance and examples would be awesome.  Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 14, 2009)

I used 5 by 30in because thats what MPIX prints.


----------



## onesix (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally... Thank you very much!  Is that canvas size or picture size?


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 14, 2009)

It was a regular print on photopaper. Im not sure MPIX does canvas panos.


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2009)

Mpix also does a 10x20. Any pano size other than 10x20 and the 5x30 is a custom size.

Mpix can print up to 36". So, Mpix can print any height you want, to 36" wide.

Here's the trick: You have to order the 24x36 print size, and add type in the margins that says "Please trim excess". They will gladly do so.

If you want a 10x30, you order a 20x30 inch print, add type in the margins asking them to trim the excess and, viola.

You can check out Mpix's guidelines for preparing image files for printing here: http://www.mpix.com/support/Help.aspx?id=3


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2009)

Hardrock said:


> It was a regular print on photopaper. Im not sure MPIX does canvas panos.


I believe he's talking about the canvas size in Photoshop.


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 16, 2009)

KmH said:


> Mpix also does a 10x20. Any pano size other than 10x20 and the 5x30 is a custom size.
> 
> Mpix can print up to 36". So, Mpix can print any height you want, to 36" wide.
> 
> ...


 

Didnt know that, Thanks!


----------

